# Lesser languages of Europe



## Earion (Mar 30, 2015)

*Lesser languages of Europe*
​
Opportunities to use Monégasque, the local dialect of the Principality of Monaco, do not come along often. It is an official language in the tax haven, taught in Monégasque schools but perhaps most often heard during the singing of the national anthem, “Hymne Monégasque”, written by Louis Notari (1879-1961). The opening lines are:

Despoei tugiù sciü d’u nostru paise
Se ride au ventu, u meme pavayùn
Despoei tugiù a curù russa e gianca
E stà r’emblèma d’a nostra libertà
​

Which our O-level Monégasque (now rusty) translates as: “Forever, in our land, / One flag has flown in the wind / Forever, the colours red and white / Have symbolized our liberty”.

In _Lingo: A __language spotters’ _[sic] _guide to __Europe _(Profile, £12.99), Gaston Dorren asks us to feel sorry for Monégasque schoolchildren. The everyday tongues of business and friendship are French, English and Italian, he says. Who needs “a language that has to make do without its own version of Wikipedia”? Mr Dorren places Monégasque low down in the tribe of languages, “a minor subdialect of Ligurian, which is itself just a dialect of Italian”. This obdurate _anti-Monégasquicité _has the effect of making us feel attached to Monégasque. The poet Notari, Mr Dorren claims, was “the principality’s only notable writer”, which is to overlook Anthony Burgess, resident from 1976 until his death in 1993. A wider view of the local literature would embrace _Loser Takes All _by Graham Greene, _Rebecca _by Daphne du Maurier and _Monaco _by Eric Robert Morse.

Not many of Notari’s poems are in circula­tion now, besides the anthem. In pre-war years, he was a sympathizer of Mussolini and wrote several poems in celebration of the dictator. Now we _do _feel sorry for Monégasque: not only is it reserved for reluctant schoolchildren and deprived of a version of Wikipedia, but its meagre literature is destined for self-suppres­sion. Some of the anthem’s lines – “We all strive to remember our traditions / It is impor­tant that everyone is well aware of that”.

Other minor European languages featured in _Lingo _include Luxembourgish, Manx, Romani and Gagauz. Mr Dorren likes to grab readers by the lapels: “Just admit it: to English ears, ‘Gagauz’ is a word that’s hard to take seriously”. “English is much like Chinese. I’m not kidding you.” The reasoning behind the latter is that, to outside eyes, English makes no orthographical sense. Every foreign speaker has stumbled in bafflement around the maze of _though, through, thorough, rough, cough, bough, _tripping over _womb, bomb _and _comb _as they go. You probably think you’ve mastered all that, but try pronouncing _ghoti. _It’s the same as “fish”. We’re not kidding you. Pronounce the “gh” as in _laugh _(laff); the “o” as in _women _(wimmin) and the “ti” as in _motion _(moshun): fish.

TLS 11 March 2015

Παρατηρήσεις δύο, όλες από την τελευταία παράγραφο: Πρώτον, η λέξη Γκαγκαούζος μπορεί να ακούγεται κάπως παράξενα, ίσως και γελοία, αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαστε πολύ πιο εξοικειωμένοι με αυτήν, μια που υπάρχουν (υπήρχαν;) στην ελληνική επικράτεια Γκαγκαούζοι. (Αλλά γι' αυτό ίσως χρειαστεί άλλο νήμα). Δεύτερον, στο υπόλοιπο μισό της παραγράφου ασφαλώς αναγνωρίσατε το ευφυέστατο λεξιπαίγνιο του Μπέρναρντ Σω. Πώς και δεν το μνημονεύει ο συντάκτης απορώ.


----------



## daeman (Mar 30, 2015)

Earion said:


> ... Πρώτον, η λέξη Γκαγκαούζος μπορεί να ακούγεται κάπως παράξενα, ίσως και γελοία, αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαστε πολύ πιο εξοικειωμένοι με αυτήν, μια που υπάρχουν (υπήρχαν; ) στην ελληνική επικράτεια Γκαγκαούζοι. (Αλλά γι' αυτό ίσως χρειαστεί άλλο νήμα). ...



Γκαγκαβούζης-Gagauz

Ιστορία των Γκαγκαβούζηδων






Το τραγούδι αυτό βρίσκεται σε δίσκο που κυκλοφόρησε στην Ε.Σ.Σ.Δ. το 1980 με την ονομασία «Μουσική των Γκαγκαβούζιδων» [sic] και περιέχει υλικό που ηχογράφησε στα γκαγκαβούζικα χωριά της Μολδαβίας και της Ουκρανίας ο Γκαγκαβούζης μουσικολόγος Μιχαήλ Κόλτσα υπό τη γενική επιμέλεια της Ρωσίδας γλωσσολόγου Δρ. Λιουντμίλα Ποκρόβσκαγια.

Από το επίσης πολύ ενδιαφέρον νήμα *UNESCO: 2.500 οι απειλούμενες γλώσσες*:



Elsa said:


> Να και η γκαγκαβούζικη σημαία:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





crystal said:


> Με κίνδυνο να πέσουν να με φάνε οι Γκαγκαβούζηδες κι όσοι είναι ευαίσθητοι σε τέτοια θέματα, πείτε μου, μόνο εμένα μου φαίνεται υπέροχη αυτή η λέξη; Το πρόθεμα Γκαγκά-, ή κατάληξη -ία (σαν την Μπανανία, ένα πράμα)... this is the ultimate mocking word! Και δεν είναι λεξιπλασία, υπήρχε έτοιμη! I'm thrilled...





nickel said:


> Γκαγκαουζία
> Gagauzia
> 
> Αν την είχαν πάρει χαμπάρι νωρίτερα, δεν θα είχαν σοφιστεί τη Ruritania ή το δουκάτο του Grand Fenwick.



Σαν παλιό ρεφρέν του Χάρρυ Κλυν: 
Ουγκάγκα μπουμ μπουμ γι
ουγκαμπαγκούμ μπιρλί γκαγκά
Αούγκιγκι, αούγκιγκι 
μπάγκα λάγκα ου γκαγκάν

Γκαγκάν, Γκάνγκα Ντιν.

"Din! Din! Din!
"You 'eathen, where the mischief 'ave you been?"

~ Ο νεροκουβαλητής της γειτονιάς σας 

—Τελικά, συνεννοηθήκαμε.
—Αλίμονο, κυρία μου, Έλληνες είμαστε, γινόταν να μη συνεννοηθούμε, ναούμ;


----------



## Earion (Mar 30, 2015)

Α, τι ωραία! Ανέκαθεν υποστήριζα ότι υπάρχει ένα πολύ καλό φόρουμ ονόματι Λεξιλογία ...


----------



## sarant (Mar 30, 2015)

Εμένα μού κάνει εντύπωση που βάζει τα λουξεμβουργιανά στην ίδια κατηγορία με τα μονεγάσκικα κτλ. Μπορεί να μην είναι επίσημη γλώσσα της ΕΕ, αλλά έχουν καθεστώς επίσημης γλώσσας, είναι η μόνη μητρική γλώσσα των Λουξεμβουργέζων, μιλιούνται, διδάσκονται, γράφονται -και μάλιστα μιλιούνται και εκτός Λουξεμβούργου, ακόμα και στα Καρπάθια.


----------



## SBE (Mar 31, 2015)

Εγώ δεν ήξερα μέχρι πρόσφατα ότι υπήρχαν τα μονεγάσκικα. 
Στο διάγγελμα του Αλβέρτου με αφορμή τη γέννηση των πολυαναμενόμενων διαδόχων ήταν στα αγγλικά, γαλλικά και μονεγάσκικα, κι εκεί το ανακάλυψα. Τελικά τα μιλάει κανένας στο σπίτι του;


----------



## Zazula (Apr 1, 2015)

Earion said:


> Η λέξη Γκαγκαούζος μπορεί να ακούγεται κάπως παράξενα, ίσως και γελοία, αλλά στην Ελλάδα είμαστε πολύ πιο εξοικειωμένοι με αυτήν, μια που υπάρχουν (υπήρχαν;) στην ελληνική επικράτεια Γκαγκαούζοι.


.Βλ.:


Zazula said:


> Για να μην μπερδευόμαστε: Υπάρχουν γκαγκαούζικα (της Γκαγκαουζίας) και γκαγκαβούζικα (του Έβρου). Τα γκατζόλικα και τα καραμανλίδικα θεωρούνται διάλεκτοι των γκαγκαβούζικων: http://www.ethnologue.com/show_language.asp?code=bgx


----------

